# How can I achieve this "wavy" look



## Green Eyes (Aug 23, 2006)

Here is a pic of Ashlee Simpson.  My hair is similar in length but semi-thin....how can I make this wavy look???  Please give advice and/or a tutorial.  I love this look.
http://theskinnywebsite.com/site/200...tting-thinner/
It is from the July 19 V.S. Pink party.  Thanks


----------



## girlstar (Aug 23, 2006)

Disclaimer: I'm not a professional or anything remotely close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But if I was going to attempt that, I would use a triple barrel curling iron, then shake my hair out and comb through it with my fingers to get it out of the "perfect looking" triple barrel waves. Then I would apply a wax or pomade to make it slightly stringy and to "unwave" it a bit to make it look more messy and imperfect like hers.

But as I said, I'm not a professional, so someone else might be able to give you more help


----------



## Green Eyes (Aug 24, 2006)

*is it hard to use????*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlstar* 
_Disclaimer: I'm not a professional or anything remotely close. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But if I was going to attempt that, I would use a triple barrel curling iron, then shake my hair out and comb through it with my fingers to get it out of the "perfect looking" triple barrel waves. Then I would apply a wax or pomade to make it slightly stringy and to "unwave" it a bit to make it look more messy and imperfect like hers.

But as I said, I'm not a professional, so someone else might be able to give you more help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wanna try one....are they hard to use?  Any advice in using them?


----------



## so_siqqq (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd blowdry the hair dry and then add some serum and use a round brush and blow dry the hair straight to control frizz and to create a smoother look. 

Afterwards spray on some hair spray (Redken Fabricate is a really good product I like to use to curl hair) and use a curling iron to curl the hair vertically. You don't have to clamp the hair to the iron just wrap hair around the iron in half inch sections. Leave the crown smooth. 

Once your all done add serum to your hands and finger comb to release the curls to make them look "wavy". Then finish with some hairspray for hold and your good to go!


----------



## StArCaNdY (Sep 5, 2007)

What I do is after I wash my hair I apply some Garnier Curl Construct Mousse on my hair (its a green bottle). I put some on the palm of my hand and then I grab my hair with it and make sure to scrunch hair up as I do and I twist some strands too to make them wavier. Then I wait till my hair is damp and I dry it with a diffuser and twist some more strands again. My hair always comes out lookin great! And I get compliments and everyone asks how I did that. If your hair looks a bit too dry after you blowdry it with the diffuser I would apply some more mousse. 

And if all else fails and your hair doesnt get wavy like mine you can always use a curling iron and then loosen up the curls with your hands to make them not so perfect.

Oh yea and make sure you apply the most mousse on the tips and ends of your hair not so much on the top.

Hope this helps:cartwheel:


----------

